# Oil for corrado



## Ninjavizion (May 22, 2011)

I'm looking to find out what is the best recommended motor oil for the following set-up:
BBM Lysholm Charger
53MM Pulley
Lysholm Stage 4 set up
1.8L 8v motor
Southern California Climate


----------

